# MYE - Metarock Group



## breakevencrazy (29 March 2010)

Hi everyone.

I have an opportunity to apply for shares in this IPO. Not a lot of information around to DYOR so I thought someone on here might be of help. Their website is fairly limited for information. Can't even find what the ticker will be. Company is a provider of services to the coal mining industry in Australia.

Any information greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Whiskers (29 March 2010)

*Re: Mastermyne IPO*

A bit of foundation history here: http://www.companydirectors.com.au/...F6-B929-A554DADB3C91/6678/Q080226DB1Final.pdf

Otherwise all I can suggest is heep an eye on here: http://www.asx.com.au/research/companies/floats/upcoming.htm


----------



## robusta (17 November 2011)

Cave in at a large MYE profect recently

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20111117/pdf/422lgdxf7t80cq.pdf

MYE is starting to look very interesting to me. I would like to see a bit less debt and stronger cashflows, the trouble is by the time these metrics improve I will probably have to pay a much higher price.

It will also pay to keep a eye on cost of labour.


----------



## Noddy (10 June 2012)

Noticed that Mastermyne Group has appeared in the media this week.
WilsonHTM have them as a buy with a target price of $2.70
Lincoln indicators also have them as a buy with a target of $2.75.
Operate in the coal mining area with support services to coal miners.
Seem to be quite profitable to me with big ambitions for the future, and could be worth looking at more closely.
Don't know much about them.
Any comments appreciated.


----------



## Country Lad (22 September 2013)

Double bottom, then cup & handle and then a breakout on cue.  Doncha like these predictable patterns - so easy to trade.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## System (17 November 2021)

On November 17th, 2021, Mastermyne Group Limited changed its name to Metarock Group Limited.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 November 2021)

_" For many years our traditional contracting business has been the largest in the underground coal industry and it has faced constraints due to limited growth in the value of contestable work. This is why we have invested heavily in the Mine Operations strategy which essentially opens a new market for us.  We strongly believe ownership changes will continue to occur in the coal sector.  Many of these new owners will come without underground operating capability and they will be looking for companies like ours to fill this gap.  Both Crinum Mine and Cook Colliery are examples of this model. ..._

_"The other major development is our entry into the adjacent hard rock industry.  This is a natural step for us as most of the required competencies for success are already within our business.  Making a significant acquisition brings us the immediate scale to compete that would take years from a purely organic approach.  The industry is reasonably consolidated and there are very few entry points.  Hence, the acquisition of Pybar Mining Services which is a company with a similar DNA to Mastermyne being a founder led business of a similar age and size to ours.  The combination of these businesses will provide additional scale to compete and allow us to leverage competencies from both sectors to improve all aspects of the combined entity.  Pybar comes to us with a strong growth outlook as the Australian underground hard rock sector invests heavily in forward facing commodities such as copper, nickel and zinc. 
_
The inclusion of Crinum, Cook and Pybar will roughly triple our revenues in FY23 when compared to FY21.


----------

